# Soap pics



## Ilovesoap (Nov 19, 2008)

Three soaps

OMH












Carrot Marmalade


----------



## Chay (Nov 20, 2008)

They look awesome, great job!


----------



## Deda (Nov 20, 2008)

OHhhh! I love your labels! Nice soap!


----------



## naturescauldron (Nov 20, 2008)

I *love* the bubble wrap effect!!!  I've been eyeing various pics of that for a while now and just hadn't tried it yet.  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for the nice compliments. The bubble wrap is sooo easy and just really gives a nice effect that people really like. Try it!


----------



## TheGardener (Nov 20, 2008)

naturescauldron said:
			
		

> I *love* the bubble wrap effect!!!  I've been eyeing various pics of that for a while now and just hadn't tried it yet.  It's gorgeous!!



Me too!!  

_*Beautiful soaps*_, Ilovsoap.  That carrot marmalade looks good enough to eat  Did you really put carrots and marmalade in it?  What fragrance is it?


----------



## digit (Nov 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!    

Digit


----------



## Ilovesoap (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you, The carrot marmalade is scented with sweet orange eo, ginger eo and some clove. It is my new favorite.


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 20, 2008)

Gorgemoose!!!!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful!  May I ask how you got the effect on the top soap?  Is it a mold?

Thanks!

Lindy


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 21, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  May I ask how you got the effect on the top soap?  Is it a mold?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lindy



She used bubble wrap, Lindy. I need to try that!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Mandolyn - I am going to have to try that one as well.  Just any old bubble wrap inside the mold?


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Thanks Mandolyn - I am going to have to try that one as well.  Just any old bubble wrap inside the mold?



Yep, I think so. I always have bubble wrap, although I notice suppliers are getting creative, & many are going green with their packing materials. I'm getting less & less bubble wrap now days.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 25, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> I'm getting less & less bubble wrap now days.



Me too , nothing to pop and drive my co-workers crazy with now.  

Brooke


----------



## JessyV (Nov 25, 2008)

naturescauldron said:
			
		

> I *love* the bubble wrap effect!!!  I've been eyeing various pics of that for a while now and just hadn't tried it yet.  It's gorgeous!!



So, that's how it's done! I thought it was a mold too.


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 28, 2008)

I love the bubblewrap too, It makes it look sort of like honeycombe to me
That carrot marmalade is beautiful...I want that for my morning shower!!
By the way is it just me...or does anyone use different soaps for different times of the day? My family think I am crazy


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 29, 2008)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I love the bubblewrap too, It makes it look sort of like honeycombe to me
> That carrot marmalade is beautiful...I want that for my morning shower!!
> By the way is it just me...or does anyone use different soaps for different times of the day? My family think I am crazy



 I have so many bars sitting around, I use a different one everytime I shower or wash my hands!

I have made up perfume oils to match my favorite soaps, so if I'm going to wear perfume oil, I match the soap to it.

Sometimes my mood determines which bar. Do I need to feel energized, or do I need to wind down for the night? Sometimes, I want a totally different scent & feel, so I choose a bar from an exchange - someone else's.


----------



## happychicken (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi there, they look great


----------



## Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

That is bubble wrap molding? Holy schnikies! That looks super awesome. Pure genius! What great looking soaps.


----------

